# A Few More Photoshopped VWs for your Amusement



## casey/artandcolour (Sep 12, 2011)

*VW's Hybrid answer to the Prius. I wanted to create a modern VW with practically zero modern VW styling cues.
*









*VW Taifoon—slightly upscale Golf 5-door with "R" powertrain
*









*Passat CC 2-door coupe, with rear-wheel drive proportions.
*









*Scirocco coupe, using Giugiaro's original proportions and Golf platform.
*









*A VW underneath, this is a SEAT sport coupe, the Wrapedo...
*









*Revived Corrado.
*


----------



## DubberMauluch (Sep 14, 2011)

That corrado is a little funky but i like the idea of it being revived!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice work! The hybrid looks a liitle like a Mazda-6 front end...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I like the 2 door CC as well as the Corrado.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

first one, meh. the rest tho :thumbup:


----------

